# Itty Bitty Baby Uggs FINALLY!



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

OK ladies and gents, I have found a viable link that has a downloadable pattern for the elusive Baby Uggs. I checked the link this time for those of you that remember the last fiasco. So without further ado I give you the Itty Bitty Baby Uggs!!!

http://www.thingsforboys.com/2011/09/knitted-baby-uggs.html

From that link it took me to this pdf link without a problem using Firefox Browser. 
https://adc8d766-a-62cb3a1a-s-sites.googlegroups.com/site/thingsforboys/home/BabyUggs.pdf?attachauth=ANoY7cqdYzKDnLq7RCqf1uuzfY_iIdjuNZU4mOMconp_qnYAK19UEy140yw_eMsSU_b4R58EeLZSMYG8Zs9yesuDH2tznY0AT88fg57Sl59wml8S5pK2spdLdlO8wOUrLcb91dZPKbtocqyllluDHoMcD6_9Lzyicq_gt2F7t5pzCM9b_h5T1-G-NgkboaZW3ayHdMTmMlidopDW2LuAjRW8ZlkKZ_rImw%3D%3D&attredirects=0

Ok have fun! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

They are darling.... and I found the pattern with the link but can't get it to download...... Guess I;ll just bookmark it for later use. Nice find.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> They are darling.... and I found the pattern with the link but can't get it to download...... Guess I;ll just bookmark it for later use. Nice find.


Nooooooooooooooooo!!! I am not at home on my computer so will try tomorrow. I sure hope this is not a problem for everyone! I saw the pattern and had an option to print etc......  It was in this part of the page to click for download (Follow the arrows>>)

"Baby Uggs (3 - 6, 6 - 12, 12 - 18 months) >>>>>>>>Download printable pattern here
Gauge is approx 5 - 6 stitches/inch.


----------



## Dawn P (Jun 1, 2012)

http://sites.google.com/site/thingsforboys/home/BabyUggs.pdf is the link to the pattern. I downloaded it without any trouble  thanks for posting.


----------



## Niaa (Mar 2, 2013)

Thx for the pattern . Downloaded easily


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Whew! Thanks for the heads up kids!


----------



## GrandmaJeanB (Feb 7, 2012)

https://sites.google.com/site/thingsforboys/home

this one works too


----------



## charliesrose (Dec 6, 2012)

Great bootie! I needed a pair for the end of the month...this one I'll give a try. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## triana (May 2, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern. I was able to download it no problem. Will now get knitting!


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

Thank you for the pattern. They are adorable.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

They look so warm. Downloaded the pattern without a problem. Thanks for posting.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I downloaded it without any problem. Thank you so very much!!!!!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I almost didnt recognize you with the new (To Me) avatar you are using LadyBecket! Good to see you 


LadyBecket said:


> I downloaded it without any problem. Thank you so very much!!!!!


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks! Got it downloaded fine.


----------



## mjoan44 (Feb 7, 2011)

i could not get the pattern....they are cute


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Those of you that cannot get the pattern, what browser are you using? It worked fine on Google Chrome for me just now so I am curious what the issue is for some. What version of Adobe reader are you using? Does it need an update? Please help with a reply to this if you have a problem getting to the savable pattern. Thanks, HennaLadyKim


----------



## jacan (Oct 13, 2012)

Admittedly these call for an experienced knitter, but since I made them for my niece - enjoy:
http://cradleofhopenz.files.wordpress.com/2011/07/coh-pk005-ugg-boots1.pdf
Hope the link works!
Alternate:
http://cradleofhope.org.nz/tag/booties/page/2/


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Downloaded like a dream, no problem. Many thanks for this adorable pattern.

Good to see you back again Kim, missed you!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks jacan, I have posted that one I think as well but it is nice to see it on this page too. I love it and want a pair for me! mjoan44, you may want to get that pattern for yourself as an alternate! Soooo cute.
Hi Helen, It is good to be here for me as well. I have missed everyone tremendously. I will try to visit more often. Huggsss, Kim =-)


----------



## msaileen_j (Mar 3, 2013)

Thank you for the baby uggs pattern, managed to print it out for use when I start new projects. Have friends with a 2 month old, so by the time we get to winter again, would like to have a pair made for him.


----------



## knit1-purl1 (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks for the great pattern. Downloaded with no problem.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you, I have been looking for this pattern. I have it downloaded now. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## balloch8 (May 11, 2012)

I've been looking for these. I tried to pull up the pattern but won't work. Any other way to get the pattern?


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

My antivirus said no to the download.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Downloaded it fine. Looks easy to make. Will give it a try later today. Thanks all


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

very cute, thanks for sharing


----------



## balloch8 (May 11, 2012)

My firewall will not let me download the Baby Uggs. Any other way to get this adorable pattern. I love the green ones next to the teacup. Must be another way to get it.
Tnx


----------



## pfdamer (Feb 8, 2012)

On Ravelry there are quite of few for Ugg boots. I have used the one by Jen Gontier for my granddaughter which was easy to do.


----------



## msaileen_j (Mar 3, 2013)

The baby uggs opened the pattern for me and I have printed it off, have friends with a 2 month old will try to get a pair done for him for this coming winter.
Susan.


----------



## paints4Him (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi, thanks for the link. I'm going to make at least one pair for grandbaby due in September...surely I can do that before then. Also, made a copy of the giant folding bib they had there so I can make a few of them, too.

Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

tks save to favorites


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Here is a link to another one. She also has a larger size available!
http://www.imtopsyturvy.com/crochet-wrap-button-infant-boots-girls-boys/


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I found another version of the baby uggs! http://www.letsknit.co.uk/index.php/knitting_patterns/free_knitting_pattern/ozzie_piper_blake_booties/
According to the link this is the size chart;
To fit age (mths, approx): 0-3 (3-6, 6-12)
Sole length (cm): 9.5 (11, 12.5)
Height (cm): 7.5 (8, 10)
Have fun kids!! 


hennalady said:


> OK ladies and gents, I have found a viable link that has a downloadable pattern for the elusive Baby Uggs. I checked the link this time for those of you that remember the last fiasco. So without further ado I give you the Itty Bitty Baby Uggs!!!
> 
> http://www.thingsforboys.com/2011/09/knitted-baby-uggs.html
> 
> ...


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

And another style here too 
http://www.letsknit.co.uk/index.php/knitting_patterns/free_knitting_pattern/marley-knitting-pattern/


----------



## dogsfriend (May 15, 2013)

Thank you so much for sharing !


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Patern Ninja strikes again.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Angelsmom1 said:


> Pattern Ninja strikes again.


Muahahahaha!! Here is a great page to see for the booties of all kinds! http://www.pinterest.com/Plikka1/crochet-for-babies/


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Welcome back, and thanks


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

MaryCarter said:


> Welcome back, and thanks


You are welcome Mary! Good to be around


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

hennalady said:


> You are welcome Mary! Good to be around


Glad to see you here too hennalady


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Angelsmom1 said:


> Glad to see you here too hennalady


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :mrgreen:


----------



## CharlotteH96 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

